# small rainforest exo build



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

ok so this is a small exo terra 30 30 45cm viv, im going to be using it to either grow on dartfrog froglets or perhaps depending on the final product get some A pair of vents or Immis although i highly doubt this would be there permanent home!iv gone for the expanding foam-silicone-ecoearth method ill talk you through the process 

first up some of the materials ill be using 










next up laying the vivarium on its back and positioning the pieces of drift wood and plant pots:2thumb: dont rush take into acount the needs of the animal that you will be housing iv made sure there are lots of caves and small spaces as these have proven popular in my other builds











next up the worst part of the process using the expanding foam:bash: this stuff is vile remember read the label it expands!! i used a bit to much this time around and it covered a cave id made however overall im fairly happy 









here is an example of 1 of the caves iv made its difficult to tell but its a good size and helps preserve space in such a small viv










next up applying the aqurium silicone apply loads spread it with an old brush make sure you get it into all the gaps









next up mush in the eco earth many people say only use bone dry i have always found this to be untrue and find alot more sticks if it has a small amount of moisture but not enough to make it stick when squeezed the general process of application is chuck on a handfull and press very hard into the silicone 










work in small sections and eventually you will be finished :mrgreen: this is the final step for now as i find alot more eco earth sticks if it is left overnight in the morning i will lift it up and dust of the excess eco earth cover any gaps that remain as i can see a few already










will update tomorrow :2thumb: sorry lighting is not very good on bottom pic was getting very dark lol


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Sam, a pair of vents or imitators would be ok housed in this size viv permanently i know a few breeders who very successfully use this size viv for breeding thumbnails :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Hi Sam, a pair of vents or imitators would be ok housed in this size viv permanently i know a few breeders who very successfully use this size viv for breeding thumbnails :2thumb:
> 
> Richie


good to know alot of conflicting info about thumbnail housing :devil:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

backgrounds been touched up any gaps covered other than those that will hold a seed pod 










added in false bottom of lecca (very important dont bother trying to plant a tank without 1)and substrate and some other decor 










now im just waiting on java moss a misting nozzle a few Neoregelia schultesiana (fireballs)Cryptanthus(earth stars) and other broms as well as some more decor like leaf litter etc


----------



## SJC_Josh (Jan 18, 2009)

That look's awesome. How did you find using the expanding foam, I'm currently trying to use it to create a old tree trunk but I'm having no luck, Did you use some kind of technique?
Cheers Josh. :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

SJC_Josh said:


> That look's awesome. How did you find using the expanding foam, I'm currently trying to use it to create a old tree trunk but I'm having no luck, Did you use some kind of technique?
> Cheers Josh. :2thumb:


just use a small amount it expands alot most people make the mistake of using the foam to achieve the desired look that then gets spoilt after it almost triples in size !


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

nice job there :2thumb:



SJC_Josh said:


> That look's awesome. How did you find using the expanding foam, I'm currently trying to use it to create a old tree trunk but I'm having no luck, Did you use some kind of technique?
> Cheers Josh. :2thumb:


 you may find it easier to create back-drops by using celotex and the like : victory:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

plants came today  will add some more pics when iv planted them now just need some moss and about 6 months of growth and i should have a lovely tank


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

added in the plants and a good layer of leaf litter just waiting on the moss am currently in the process of seeding the viv with tropical springs and native woodlice looks a bit unnatural at the moment as its yet to grown in plus has no moss or mushrooms growing yet











bit of luck it will grow in as well as my other viv time makes such a difference to planted tanks


----------



## Greecko (Jan 15, 2011)

great looking viv mate considering the much smaller space you had to work with, I may get pm'ing you soon enough on details and materials as Ill be starting one of my own over the summer now


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

another awesome viv: victory:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

chhers guys added some new plants and moved a few bit around just waiting on some more moss may also invest in more lighting


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

thats looks stunning. always been a fan on the natural looking vivs really. if i had the room i would do this myself


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

added in a few rocks to the corner so i can drain the viv easily also added in a few new plants and replaced the ficus pumilia at the top of the viv!i pulled the old 1 to pieces and chucked it into the substrate allthough apparently it enjoyed this as its sprouting new shoots all over the substrate:2thumb: also added some java moss really great stuff as long as it has high lighting but is kept constantly wet or at least damp it does well

this time though i have not used any moss as floor cover rather iv stuck with leaf litter...as much as i do love the moss carpet in the tinc viv still give it 4-8 months and this tank should look great once the various ficus, moss and fittonia has taken over....oh yea and after it has frogs 










pretty pleased with section of the viv hope the frogs like it


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

little update purchsed some tricolour darts today :2thumb: will get some updated pics later changed the tank around alot


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

new frog :2thumb:









viv updates


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> new frog :2thumb:
> image
> 
> viv updates
> ...


dam i wish i had your abilities to do that thats fricking awesome dude :no1:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

cheers.the frogs are starting to venture out alot more now : victory: just hope the plants do better than the last lot iv had to increase ventilation as the tank was staying constantly wet and thus killing the plants


----------

